# Entrance in Pakistani Medical Schools Without Physics



## Rayya23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey guys, 
I am currently doing my A2 level in qatar. I have taken the subjects : maths ,biology and chemistry. I haven't taken physics, does anyone know any private medical school in pakistan that will accept me with these subjects? I have heard that DIMC will, but are there any other schools?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

DIMC will require that you get an equivalence certificate from the IBCC who will require you to have taken Physics if you want a pre-medical certificate. if you don't do physics, the IBCC will tell you to take either the A-level physics exam or the american AP physics exam or F.Sc physics.


----------



## Rayya23 (Jun 16, 2012)

I talked to DR.tayyaba in karachi and she said that I can get admission with SAT2 in maths bio and chem.


----------



## ComputerKid (May 23, 2012)

Make sure that they're not just telling you that you can get in so that you pay the fees. PM&DC requires physics to grant an equivalence certificate and if you don't have it, even if the college tells you that its ok, you will not receive your degree.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Of course you will find many schools that will accept a math SAT in place of physics. But that is a different matter. When you say that you've taken the subjects of bio, chem, and math, do you mean that you've taken their SAT test?
you will only face a problem if you haven't done physics in high school.


----------



## Rayya23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Okay, thanks a lot for the information ghani1992 and computerkid . And by taking those subjects I mean that I have taken them at high school.Dr. Tayyaba said it wasn't a problem, but I heard from a lot of people that I will have problem receiving my degree. I guess I will have to give physics then.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

you're welcome and Dr. Tayyaba must have thought you were talking about SAT II or she just doesn't have the right information.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

I know I might break your heart here, but don't blame me, I am after all "heartbreak".:cool!: I am pretty sure you absolutely have to do Physics in A-Levels or any other equivalent. But many colleges, NUST being one of them give you the option of choosing between giving Physics and Maths in SAT-2 exams. So you have the option for SAT, but you don't have the option for high school, you HAVE to do it. I'd suggest doing it in one year, even if you don't do it so well, at least you'll have it to show people. Get this confirmed, although I'm pretty sure it's the case.


----------

